# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  جدول السنوات لمعرفة برجك الصيني

## العالم الآخر

*1996*
*1984*
*1972*
*1960*
*1948*
*1936*
*1924*
*1912*
*1900**الفأر**1997*
*1985*
*1973*
*1961*
*1949*
*1937*
*1925*
*1913*
*1901**الثور**1998*
*1986*
*1974*
*1962*
*1950*
*1938*
*1926*
*1914*
*1902**النمر**1999*
*1987*
*1975*
*1963*
*1951*
*1939*
*1927*
*1915*
*1903**الأرنب**2000*
*1988*
*1976*
*1964*
*1952*
*1940*
*1928*
*1916*
*1904**التنين**2001*
*1989*
*1977*
*1965*
*1953*
*1941*
*1929*
*1917*
*1905**الثعبان**2002*
*1990*
*1978*
*1966*
*1954*
*1942*
*1930*
*1918*
*1906**الحصان**2003*
*1991*
*1979*
*1967*
*1955*
*1943*
*1931*
*1919*
*1907**الخروف**2004*
*1992*
*1980*
*1968*
*1956*
*1944*
*1932*
*1920*
*1908**القرد**2005*
*1993*
*1981*
*1969*
*1957*
*1945*
*1933*
*1921*
*1909**الديك**2006*
*1994*
*1982*
*1970*
*1958*
*1946*
*1934*
*1922*
*1910**الكلب**2007*
*1995*
*1983*
*1971*
*1959*
*1947*
*1935*
*1923*
*1911**الخنزير*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووره خيتووو
ويعطيج العافيه
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكووورة حبيبتي ..
أني برجي الفأر <<< عاد ما طلع ليي إلا الفار هههههههههههه
يعيطج العااافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة اختي ..

الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## العالم الآخر

مشكورين على المرور الحلو


 أتمنى أشوف ردودكم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكورة خيتو ه ع الجدول
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## MOONY

هههههههههههههههه
ديك عاد
تحياتي لك

----------


## الظلام الأبدي

هههههههههههه
أنا برجي الكلب 
ماصدق 
يلا عادي أنا أحسن من غيري
تسلمي أختي
العالم الآخر
تحياتي
الظلام الأبدي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ونااااااااسه انا طلعت التنين خخخخخخخ

منو قدييييي

بس الله يستر من التفسير خخخخخخخخخخخ
الحمد لله الشكل حلو والله يستر من المضموون
يسلموووو خيتو 
تحياتي
ريووووووش

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووو أختي ولاعدمنا جديدكـ

تقبليـــــــــ مروريــــ وتحيــــاااتيـ

----------


## الأمل البعيد

احم احم
اني الخنزير
اهئ اهئ وش هالبرج >> يلا بلافضايح
مشكورة عالمو 
تحياتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

أنا برجي الصيني..


أرنب


مشكووره على الموضوع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي
يعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------


## أمل الظهور

_افاااااااااا_ 


_الكلب_



_يلا احسن من غيره <<تراضي روحها_ 


_شكرا _

----------


## العالم الآخر

يلا لا تزعلو أني مو أحسن منكم 
أني(القرد)
هههههههههههههههه
أهم شي الصفات 
و بحط موضوع يتكلم عنهم قريب 
و مشكورين على ردودكم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*هاهاهاههههههاهاهاهاهههههه*

*تسلم يمناكِ على الأبراج الصينية*

أحم أحم أحم

برج الكلب

و ربِ يعطيكِ العافية

و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## abuammar

خاطرة : يظل الديك أفضل من غيره ؟

----------

